# All Tetra fish $1



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Petsmart at Arlington Highlands are having a sale on all Tetra fish for $1 till 7/24. They have different kinds of cool looking Tetras perfect for planted tanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

most pet smart are having there doctor sale on tetras, also the gouramis are sale along with other fish.. i woul QT first to be safe...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd quarantine seriously too. In their own Petsmart tanks.

Meaning I'd never buy the fish - they will either die or non-suspecting folk will buy them and quarantine them in their home tanks.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

niko said:


> I'd quarantine seriously too. In their own Petsmart tanks.
> 
> Meaning I'd never buy the fish - they will either die or non-suspecting folk will buy them and quarantine them in their home tanks.
> 
> --Nikolay


As much as I love you Niko, I think you are all wet on this. (note the aquatic pun, please.)

You certainly can get problems buying from these places. But from where can you buy without risk? Tex Gal has a beautiful school of 40+ cardinals that came from exactly this kind of sale. And we have had numerous bad experiences buying from specialized dealers. That goes for both fauna and flora.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I agree with Tex Guy.
You just need to QT all fish no matter where they are from.
My local PetSmart has very clean tanks and the fish typically look good. Not so much for the livebearers at Petco - always seem unhealthy.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

guppies,mollies, and platies are a $1.00 each till the fourth part of a 4th of july sale.

also i notice the park at plano parkway west plano pet smart has t5 and t8 bulbs on clearance they are switching there zoomed and hagen bulbs out to only stock t5 no, aquaeon bulbs.. 

It's a hit and miss with pet smart, i got some black skirt tetras and they are i QT... I've even had problems with the good man LFS.... common scence says QT the fish and look at the fish throw out the week in the dealers tank... 

NIKO says he wants re open his business .


----------

